# Solved: Acer Desktop 5620 Won't Start



## marjatta (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello my saviors!

Every time in the last few years that I've had a tech problem, there's been nothing you guys couldn't resolve, so here goes:

I have an Acer desktop computer. The model is 5620-EE5512A. It was purchased a few years ago. I also use a backup UPS and it is running perfectly.

Bottom line is that I tried to start the computer this morning and nothing happened... not even a light came on. Everything else works, though. I even tried unplugging the power supply from the UPS and directly into the wall and still nothing. Finally, a little flicker of life as if it were trying... and then dead again.

I've been all over the internet (including the Acer site) and I've read that one should remove the battery, unplug the power cord, press and hold down the power button for 30 seconds, plug in the power cord, reinsert the battery, and try again. I think they said this had something to do with discharging excess electricity.

Well, not being at all technical, I'm staring at the inside of my computer and see what looks like a watch battery on the motherboard but am not sure that is the battery that is supposed to be removed.

Short of calling in a technician or bringing the system unit to a repair shop, would you have any suggestions? 

As always, thanks for being here!

Marjatta


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there.

Have you tried the battery discharging trick as of yet?

That battery that you see if the "CMOS battery" and it is responsible for storing the motherboard's ROM settings. Remove it for about 20 minutes (or longer) and re-insert it into the motherboard. See if that helps at all.


----------



## marjatta (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Jarvis,

Thank you!

Actually, before I did that, I tried the Acer live chat (I didn't even know they had this), and the technician gave me a way to do a power drain without removing the battery. I wasn't sure how to remove the battery because it seemed like it was glued in there!

Anyway, here's what seemed to work:

1. Turn off the computer and unplug the power cord.
2. Disconnect everything including the following: monitor, mouse and keyboard.
3. Press and hold the power button for 40 seconds and release.
4. Plug the power cord into the computer and press the power button.
5. Check the front panel LEDs (lights) on the bezel (front face) or the optical drive and check if you hear the internal fan.
6. If computer boots up, turn it off.
7. Reconnect any external devices.
8. Restart the computer.

Again, thank you so much for being here! You guys rock!

Marjatta

P.S. Jarvis, thanks for explaining that the battery was the "CMOS battery." I've seen that term so often but never knew what it meant. Hey, I learned something new today! Thank you!


----------

